# Canon Explorer of Light and Print Master interviews



## ronmart_blogspot_com (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got a cool interview with Eddie Tapp and Tyler Stableford, both Canon EoL's and Print Masters on my blog's printing series at http://www.ronmartblog.com/p/printing-series-articles.html, and one of my favorite EoL's - Michel Tcherevkoff's article will be coming out the week of September 27th. 

Check em out - we've got some cool Canon Explorers of Light and even if you don't read the articles, you'll enjoy the photos and links to their cool web sites.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 27, 2010)

hey ron, great blog you've got going there, just wanted to let you know we do read your stuff  keep it coming


----------



## ronmart_blogspot_com (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## ronmart_blogspot_com (Dec 29, 2010)

My apologies but someone from this forum had asked me to let them know when more articles from my printing series about Canon were going to be posted and I can't find there mail. 

My printing 101 article (http://www.ronmartblog.com/2010/12/printing-101-part-i-choosing-printer.html) and review of Canon's Fine Art Bright White Paper (http://www.ronmartblog.com/2010/12/canon-fine-art-bright-white-330gsm.html) are now both online.

Please feel free to spread the word via your favorite wiki, social networks, forums, etc...

Thanks,
Ron


----------

